# Shoulders rounded forward pec's growth slow



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

My shoulders are rounded forward a bit as i trained my back very hard and found it hard over the years to stimulate pec's

So i need to work my pecs to counteract the rounding of my shoulders

Just need some ideas of what exercises to do with my pecs to stimulate

Should i be doing bent over rhomboid fly's or is that wasting my time?

Thanks


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

When shoulders round anteriorly its usually due to tight pecs and weak rhomboids. Focus hard on stretching your pecs daily and add some more horizontal rows into your training focusing on perfect technique with higher volume to make sure you are getting the rhomboids firing properly. Also try and think about your posture more when your sitting/ walking. Poor posture and rounded shoulders are basicly a shoulder injury waiting to happen


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

As above.

More upper back work - rhomboids, mid/lower traps, rear delts.

Rotator cuff work probably wouldnt hurt either to help you understand how your shoulders are supposed to be 'set'


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I would look into rotator cuff exercises, I had what you had, and i ended up with a rotator cuff injury. as said above, work on close grip pull down to hit your rhomboid's


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

And avoid lat pulldowns


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

martin brown said:


> And avoid lat pulldowns


Can you explain why?

I'd much rather try and understand why to avoid them before i just do it

It's something i'm looking to fix myself. Made a big difference with all the high wide cable rows and pec stretching, but still not quite right.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

kawikid said:


> Can you explain why?
> 
> I'd much rather try and understand why to avoid them before i just do it
> 
> It's something i'm looking to fix myself. Made a big difference with all the high wide cable rows and pec stretching, but still not quite right.


Lat pulldown = Internal rotation = shoulders rounded forward


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

dixie normus said:


> Lat pulldown = Internal rotation = shoulders rounded forward


This.

Having strong lats will make the situation worse - both the pec and lat twist the arm inwards. Exercises like pull downs and to some extent rows finish with internal rotation of the shoulder caused by the lat muscles.

Add this to tight pecs, shoulers and too much t-shirt muscles work in general and you have some very unhappy shoulder joints 

As above mentioned - external rotation work, mid/lower trap + rhomboid work, plenty of release work for the pecs/lats/delts.

It's a common problem but hard to fix whilst you continue to train.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

What about stopping widegrip pull ups as well?

I think i may have had this problem not as much now i stopped doin a lot of anterior deltoid exercises and doin more rows.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> As above.
> 
> More upper back work - rhomboids, mid/lower traps, rear delts.
> 
> Rotator cuff work probably wouldnt hurt either to help you understand how your shoulders are supposed to be 'set'


I agree with this

I have the same problem, I do more rear delt work now


----------

